# Boaters watch cougar take down ram in Banff



## spectr17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Check out the throat attack on this one

http://www.banffcragandcanyon.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1107509


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That had to be amazing to see.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

That would have been neat to see. Branff is one beautiful area.


----------



## lma (Mar 6, 2008)

That WOULD be neat to see!


----------

